# Fasting for weight loss and longer life.



## Fruity (Jul 10, 2016)

youtube:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psRJ6-Nfaz0  (how to do it)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj0BCSm24y8   (overview of the science) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEXcjClmT7g  (overview)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRW_geT7bNI (overview)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGHDBIaibok   (anti-ageing, effects of fasting on the brain)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UkZAwKoCP8  (TED, fasting bolsters brain power: Mark Mattson)


----------



## Milo (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't care what it does for me. I ain't gonna stop eating for shit.


----------



## thqmas (Jul 10, 2016)

He died at 97 right?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 11, 2016)

Fruity you should probably fast for at least a month straight


----------



## Fruity (Jul 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Fruity you should probably fast for at least a month straight



i thought about it


'm only doing it on rest days atm, on training days i'm just restricting myself to 1000 calories with the old fashioned 3 meals a day


----------



## thqmas (Jul 11, 2016)

Well... I'm sorry to say that I have read some of the material posted above... It does seem to have some merit to it (scientifically), at least on the part of longevity.


----------



## Fruity (Jul 11, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Well... I'm sorry to say that I have read some of the material posted above... It does seem to have some merit to it (scientifically), at least on the part of longevity.



why sorry? 

The most interesting aspects for me are the effects on hormones. From an evolutionary perspective it makes a lot  of sense.


----------



## Rip (Jul 11, 2016)

The first thing that comes to mind for me is "catabolism."
I'm into bodybuilding and maintaining an anabolic state is a priority


----------



## Rip (Jul 12, 2016)

Fasting will put you in a catabolic state.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 20, 2016)

Rip said:


> Fasting will put you in a catabolic state.



But upon your next meal there will be an increased anabolic response to make up for that. It's like a compensatory response from the body.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 3, 2017)

No BS here, but intermittent fasting does work. Well in my case it's working great. Dropping bf while maintaining lbm. Don't take my word, do your research.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 3, 2017)

how long is your feeding window, vette?


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 4, 2017)

8hrs. but sometimes it's only 6hrs.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 4, 2017)

Where does your training fall in relation to that window?


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 7, 2017)

I hit the gym around 10:30am (fasted). While working out I'm drinking BCAAs. Post workout meal is around 12:30/1:00. My last meal is around 6-6:30pm. I do this 6 days a week with one cheat day. Gotta spend time with the old lady..


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for your input, bud.


----------



## Rip (Jan 8, 2017)

Not a good idea. 
You're not supplying your body with adequate nutrients to compensate for the amount of training you're doing. 
You are going to lose muscle, which will slow down your metabolism even more. 
Catabolic refers to the metabolic process that is characterized by molecular breakdown and energy release, such as the decrease of muscle mass. Thus, it means "muscle loss" in many common bodybuilding contexts.






Fruity said:


> i thought about it
> 
> 
> 'm only doing it on rest days atm, on training days i'm just restricting myself to 1000 calories with the old fashioned 3 meals a day


----------



## So1970 (Jan 10, 2017)

1000 calories does that leave enough for anything more than brain function.i don't think I would have any energy


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 10, 2017)

So1970 said:


> 1000 calories does that leave enough for anything more than brain function.i don't think I would have any energy



I have done it a long time ago and I dont even think It left enough for brain function. Talk about walking around in a fog...


----------



## Rip (Jan 11, 2017)

What time do you go to bed?




corvettels3 said:


> I hit the gym around 10:30am (fasted). While working out I'm drinking BCAAs. Post workout meal is around 12:30/1:00. My last meal is around 6-6:30pm. I do this 6 days a week with one cheat day. Gotta spend time with the old lady..


----------



## Rip (Jan 11, 2017)

It said this,"

    Eating the right kinds of food and enough of them is also vital for catabolism prevention and maintenance of anabolism. Eating 5-8 meals a day, with each meal separated in 3-4 hour increments, will assure that your muscle are continually receiving the essential nutrients for growth."
Fasting is like Yo-yo dieting. 
It's the mindset of the average person who tries to lose "WEIGHT"
I wouldn't do it. I would rather eat to build and maintain lean muscle mass and keep my metabolism running high.





Fruity said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catabolic_crushers.htm


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 13, 2017)

Rip said:


> What time do you go to bed?



1-2 am. Wake up around 9-9:30


----------



## Rip (Jan 14, 2017)

So, from 6:00pm to 1:00am you don't eat? 
In my opinion, that's not a good idea. I would eat Q3h all the way up to 1:00am. 
My last meal would be strictly protein. 
Maybe a shake, or greek yogurt, or egg white omelet, etc.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 17, 2017)

Rip said:


> So, from 6:00pm to 1:00am you don't eat?
> In my opinion, that's not a good idea. I would eat Q3h all the way up to 1:00am.
> My last meal would be strictly protein.
> Maybe a shake, or greek yogurt, or egg white omelet, etc.



That would be correct. eca is a must. It may not be for everyone, but its working for me. My macros are in check.


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 20, 2017)

It all depends on your goals and age. At some age it doesn't make sense to me to be carrying around extra mass. Fat mass or lean mass, it is still extra work my heart has to do. 
I lost the obsession with size 10-15 years ago now. 
If you are trying to gain size though I wouldn't understand fasting but you have to use the right tool for the job.

Not eating 6pm-6am has always worked best for me to drop my average daily calories. I doubt much else is changing though besides a drop in average daily calories.
To me it is also a discipline ritual. 

When I was younger I went 3 years with oats, yams, brown rice, lean protein 6 times a day and no cheating. I just don't care enough and I am also not so obsessive to even be able to do that any longer.  



Rip said:


> Not a good idea.
> You're not supplying your body with adequate nutrients to compensate for the amount of training you're doing.
> You are going to lose muscle, which will slow down your metabolism even more.
> Catabolic refers to the metabolic process that is characterized by molecular breakdown and energy release, such as the decrease of muscle mass. Thus, it means "muscle loss" in many common bodybuilding contexts.


----------



## Rip (Mar 30, 2017)

*Drawbacks of Fasting*

Fasting and subsequent starvation can cause malnutrition, fatigue, nausea and dizziness. Weight-Control Information Network reports that eating fewer than 800 calories a day increases your risk for developing gallstones. While you’ll shed body fat when you're in starvation mode, you’ll also lose valuable lean muscle tissue. Fasting can also cause decreases in your body’s metabolism, which is a side effect of starvation.

*Medically Supervised Programs*

Many medically supervised, very-low-calorie weight-loss programs contain just 500 to 800 calories daily. These programs often use nutrient-dense medical nutrition shakes or bars as replacements for meals to help obese individuals lose weight rapidly. Weight-Control Information Network reports that very-low-calorie programs often result in losing up to 5 pounds weekly but suggests individuals following such a regimen only do so for periods of up to 12 weeks under medical supervision.
Safe Intakes

If you’re not supervised by a medical professional, avoid dipping below 1,200 calories daily. Harvard Health Publications suggests women eat at least 1,200 calories daily and men get a minimum of 1,500 calories a day unless supervised by their doctors. Women who eat 1,200 calories and men who consume 1,500 calories a day will likely lose weight. To maintain current body weights, women often require 1,600 to 2,400 calories daily, while many adult men need 2,000 to 3,000 calories a day, according to the publication "Dietary Guidelines for Americans, 2010."

*Basal Metabolic Rate*

Your basal metabolic rate is the number of calories your body requires daily to maintain its weight when in a completely rested state. According to the American Council on Exercise, an effective way to calculate basal metabolic rate is using the Mifflin-St Jeor Equation -- (9.99 x weight) + (6.25 x height) – (4.92 x age) + 5 for men and (9.99 x weight) + (6.25 x height) – (4.92 x age) – 161 for women. In this equation, weight is in kilograms, height is in centimeters and age is in years.

*According to this, I require 2127.855 calories /day*


----------



## Rip (Mar 30, 2017)

*Basal Metabolic Rate

Your basal metabolic rate is the number of calories your body requires daily to maintain its weight when in a completely rested state. According to the American Council on Exercise, an effective way to calculate basal metabolic rate is using the Mifflin-St Jeor Equation -- (9.99 x weight) + (6.25 x height) – (4.92 x age) + 5 for men and (9.99 x weight) + (6.25 x height) – (4.92 x age) – 161 for women. In this equation, weight is in kilograms, height is in centimeters and age is in years.

According to this, I require 2127.855 calories /day*


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 2, 2018)

LOL LOL. To funny!  I fast hear and there.  I do feel a difference, but once I'm back to eating..   It's like carb depleting.  I can't eat a little it's all or none.  





Milo said:


> I don't care what it does for me. I ain't gonna stop eating for shit.


----------

